
When Should You Jump? JSR 308. That's When. - foemmel
http://www.michaelnygard.com/blog/2008/05/when_should_you_jump_jsr_308_t.html
======
jsjenkins168
Luckily annotations, like generics, are optional. Because damn is that syntax
ugly.

